# Ordered from Seedboutique.com



## YYZ Skinhead (May 2, 2013)

Sent off an order for Nirvana Papaya Feminised.  They _always_ have the fastest delivery of all the bean banks I use.  I think it is very odd that ordering from Canadian banks is slower than ordering from a UK bank.


----------



## Locked (May 2, 2013)

I believe I have ordered from them in the past and was happy. Very fast delivery. I have had fast and slow times from the same seed bank though.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 2, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I believe I have ordered from them in the past and was happy. Very fast delivery. I have had fast and slow times from the same seed bank though.


With a slow delivery I never can tell if the slow is on their end or mine.  :doh:  Eventually I shall send off two orders on the same day to Canada and the UK.  I am willing to bet that the UK one arrives first (not to badmouth Canada, something I of course would never do :hubba: ).


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 13, 2013)

Order shipped today!  :aok:  :aok:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 13, 2013)

:woohoo:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 13, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> With a slow delivery I never can tell if the slow is on their end or mine. :doh: Eventually I shall send off two orders on the same day to Canada and the UK. I am willing to bet that the UK one arrives first (not to badmouth Canada, something I of course would never do :hubba: ).


 
Yual knows that in canada anythin worth doin is worth doin it right and when it comes to canadian "seed" we takes our time to deliver it but when we do we deliver right :hubba: and right weres ya wants it :hubba: 

Sorry couldnt resist

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 13, 2013)

:rofl:

:stoned:

:rofl:


----------



## skullcandy (May 13, 2013)

does the seedboutqut actually have all thoses strains in stock or do the send for them from other companys


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 13, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Yual knows that in canada anythin worth doin is worth doin it right and when it comes to canadian "seed" we takes our time to deliver it but when we do we deliver right :hubba: and right weres ya wants it :hubba:
> 
> Sorry couldnt resist
> 
> BWD


That does it.  Single guys in British Columbia, look out!  (Especially if your name is Neil.)


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 13, 2013)

Glad I could be helpin yual out Neil 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 13, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> does the seedboutqut actually have all thoses strains in stock or do the send for them from other companys



I think they have them all in stock because IIRC they run a "brick and mortar" shop.  Of course I may be the wrong grower to ask since the only thing I order from them is Nirvana Papaya Feminised.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 21, 2013)

Arrived today!  Again, the fastest of all the bean backs I use.  I shall explain in a week or so why I have been a client of theirs for around 10 years.


----------

